# Amazing Lowrance Structure Scan Pictures



## Cman1216 (Jul 19, 2008)

I had the new Lowrance Structure Scan installed a few weeks ago and took some pictures with my cell phone. These are truely some cool pictures. It proved to me that sometimes what you think is fish on your finder in fact is not. After using this new toy, you can quickly see if there are any fish there or are they just echos from changes in the water temp or other things. 

These are a few pictures of the underwater bridge on the 190 road bed that is more East of the one in the middle of the lake. The new Broadband sounder actually picks up the entire bridge and guard rails. You be the judge and lets read your comments. Oh, the last one is a schooll of Crappie at the "Parking Lot" in Kickapoo Creek.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

very cool


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That is cool. Nice phone to! LOL


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow! Awesome detail!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing very nice.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, that is nice!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool! Did you catch any of the crappie?


----------



## Spider Wire (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats One Sweet toy you cgot there and cool pic's- nice phone also


----------



## mwbmod74 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats it.....you pushed me over the edge...I been fighting the urge to get one of those , now I have to..lolol...Anyways if you dont mind who did you get to install it for you??


----------



## Cman1216 (Jul 19, 2008)

I had the Tracker Boat store in katy install it. Just make sure who ever installs it that they use water proof silicon to seal the screw holes. They didnt use it on mine and before I knew it I was riding mighty low in the water! The bilge had to work overtime just to get me back to the ramp. I was so ***** mad, anyway I tool care of it myself.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

That is too cool!! What model is it? 
I have fished Livingston (South end) all of my life (grew up in Camilla Coves). I cannot wait to get back on the water.
Scott


----------



## gcourville (Nov 29, 2009)

*Cost*

What did the unit cost and what did it cost to have it installed?

Gerald


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Great shots!!! Also, in the last pic I saw some lines across the top. My HB does that also sometimes and it is a sensitivity setting for the beam ( normal, narrow, wide) for the down beam. Just a tip. Also, good job not having the coordinates on the screen!!


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have been looking online for the HDS 7 with structurescan but most of the sellers appear to be out of stock.

Unfortunately I enjoy the toys associated with fishing almost more than I do fishing. its an illness....


----------



## Cman1216 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey guys,

I had to order mine Cabelas. I tried to order it from Bass pro so I wouldnt have to pay the 48.00 Tax. I ordered it and then they cancelled it due to being out tof stock, so check with Cabelas. I had it in my hand five days later. It cost me about $150.00 to have it installed. Its a little complicated than what you think.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

that is awesome. I was wondering how well that would work in a real world application. I just bought the new hummingbird for my aluminum boat but if I decide to keep my mako or buy another larger boat I will have to get one of these for sure. That is some amazing detail.


----------

